# New puppy



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all. We got our new V puppy (Darcy) a week and a half ago (9weeks old now)and she is a typical V. I've read this forum for 8 months whilst waiting on a puppy and done lots of research so was prepared for zoomies, shark attacks etc. so we correct the sharkies every single time. Tbh she doesn't really do it to me just my OH and my son. I'm already "bad mum" I think as I don't allow the sharkies. But I get all the cuddles from her and comes to me for snuggles. 

Now a couple of questions, with good time being spent with her (I am off work for next 13 months) and good training and exercise - when she's had all her injections, is there an average age that the sharkies calm down a bit? My son seems to get it the worst with her hanging off his clothes and then catching skin. He does correct her though she doesn't really listen to him. 

She is a very cute puppy. Sleeps in crate from 10:30-4am (for a pee) and then on till about 6-7am when everyone else is up anyway. But HATES her crate during the day. Even tho I am off work we still work on leaving her for small times every day to build up confidence. So she goes in her crate for naps during the day herself with no prompting and goes in it at night the same. But barks constantly in it if we are out ( neighbours have told us) and we record her on iPhone app. 

First question? Will the crate during the day when we go out get better with time? 
Second question? When will she learn her name? :-( she honestly doesn't even respond to it at all. She can sit, paw, high5, lie down, fetch but doesn't know her name!!!! We are thinking she just doesn't like her name haha. 

Glad to have a V puppy tho she's a complete barrel of laughs and the whole house loves her to bits.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your new family member. May the next 16 years be full of adventures.

Darcy is a fine name. Use it often. Actually before every command. Darcy sit. Darcy come. Darcy off, Darcy leave it. On and on.

For your son and the pups relationship. Make sure Darcy knows it hurts. OWWWWWWWWWWWW! Nice and loud right at her. That is how she learns. Your son, I am sure, gets her excited when they play. Mouthing is what she did with litter mates. Pups understand a yelp of pain. Over exaggerate it and she'll learn faster not to hurt. She doesn't know it hurts.

How old is your son? Is he old enough to be the one to feed Darcy every meal? Old enough to walk her around the yard on leash. Old enough to hide treats around the house and say "Darcy find it."?

Channel the hunting dog in Darcy and each of you are her hunting partnes (even if it is hunting for a hidden treat). Awaken her instincts and she will be happy and exhausted. A tired Vizsla is a happy Vizsla.

Enjoy you new red bird dog.

RBD


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks redbirddog for all that advice.

My son is 8 and yes he is very good with her. Hand feeds her and feeds her in bowl. He can also take all her toys and chew sticks from her and gets a sit/paw to give them back no problem. He also plays with her a lot, he doesn't over-excite her too much but she does just start attacking his clothes!

We are using her name - a lot! and the word "no" as well!

Her shark attacks are always focussed at my son or partner, she just never mouths me at all, not even my clothes. But she prefers my partner to cuddle up to, i think cause he is a lot softer on her than I am. Last nights one was the worst so far, she ripped his jeans! oops!

Shark attacks are worst when she is over-tired tho. In fact this morning, after two hours play - she was sitting whining at her crate to get in for a sleep - and looked so happy when the door was opened! Hopefully there is no barking today! 

Thanks, again! She is fabulous though and starts puppy classes in 3 weeks time. So hopefully just get the shark attacks sorted out and that will be it. She does get Zoomies as well but those are just funny (at the moment)!


----------

